# riding in and around Puerto Vallarta



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

I am going to the Puerto Vallarta area at the end of December/early January.

Never been there so have no idea.

I have found a number of MTB tour type packages and things that I can go on, but what is the area like for road biking?

Is it safe for road biking / road biking alone? Would a cyclocross bike make a good bet?

I'm just sort of wondering how much riding I may be able to do and if it would be worth taking a bike with me or am I best to just book onto the MTB tours??

Thanks,


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

*Take a cross bike.*

I live in Mexico about 6 hours northeast of Puerto Vallarta. It's been six years since I visited there. MTB would be the way to go if the roads are still like they were then. However, the bicycle is a way of life for the regulars just about anywhere in Mexico. I use a cross bike for the flagstone streets and pothole ridden and patched asphalt here in our town. If it was me I'd take the cross bike. BTW don't leave your bike out of sight, read out of hand, for a second. That said right on the coast there are good flat rides and all the hills you could want. It would be the way to see the real Mexico outside of the tourist stuff.

Have fun!


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

When I saw your header " riding in and around Puerto Vallarta" I thought "Are you nuts?" I would stick to the guided MTB tours. The scenery and trails would be great for MTB and it would be better to have a guided tour. Personally I would not ride alone and would not ride on the road. Puerto Vallarta roads are busy with tons of choking exhaust coming from VW Beetles. I think the roads around Puerto Vallarta would challenge even the most aggressive New York City bike messengers. 

I remember driving by the local Coca Cola plant and there were armed guards with machine guns camped out on top of the plant behind sand bags. It was an eye opener. My wife and I were downtown eating when a local walked down the street barefoot, shorts only, carrying a sawed off shot gun. No joke. No one paid attention to him and the police did not bother him. 

If I could speak fluent Spanish, I may be willing to venture out more on my own but I still would not ride my road bike in and around Puerto Vallarta. 

With all that said, it was still a great vacation and worth the money.


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

acckids said:


> When I saw your header " riding in and around Puerto Vallarta" I thought "Are you nuts?" I would stick to the guided MTB tours.


That's true, I keep forgetting I've lived here 11 years and am used to the life style it is rather lawless. However, riding bikes is no worse actually than anywhere in a big city in the US.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank you to both of you, kind of what I suspected but good to know.

I guess I will leave the bike at home and sign up for a tour or two on the MTB.


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> Thank you to both of you, kind of what I suspected but good to know.
> 
> I guess I will leave the bike at home and sign up for a tour or two on the MTB.


Have fun! Let us know how it turns out. :thumbsup: You'll be glad to be going when you are. I was there in early april and the heat and humidity were just beginning to be unbearable.


----------



## vallartabikes (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi There Matanza.....!
I knew you were here in p'v...
I think Vallarta is hard for a road bike....but giong to Mascota or Barra de Naviadad..is great..
I just when There yestarady..
the road is pretty no bussy,,when there is a truck or a car coming.. you can hear easily.
We were 3 riders.
I wiil try to send some pictures of the road so you can have a idea about what i am talking about.
My name is Alex...
I basacly do mountain bike trips surf lessons and hiking adventures... but i always like the road bike for get some kms on my legs...
Let me know next time.. I will take you there...
The last 3 decembers.. Ex. Saeko team from Italy.,,Simonni on the head..were visiting Us for pre.season rides.
They loved it here....each guy.. eddy merx & pinarrello all campy,sshshhh. good stuff.
Alex here.
www.outdoorvallarta.com


----------



## vallartabikes (Feb 8, 2007)

vallarta bikes

user gallery 

Join Date: Feb 2007
Posts: 5 Hi There Matanza.....!
I knew you were here in p'v...
I think Vallarta is hard for a road bike....but giong to Mascota or Barra de Naviadad..is great..
I just when There yestarady..
the road is pretty no bussy,,when there is a truck or a car coming.. you can hear easily.
We were 3 riders.
I wiil try to send some pictures of the road so you can have a idea about what i am talking about.
My name is Alex...
I basacly do mountain bike trips surf lessons and hiking adventures... but i always like the road bike for get some kms on my legs...
Let me know next time.. I will take you there...
The last 3 decembers.. Ex. Saeko team from Italy.,,Simonni on the head..were visiting Us for pre.season rides.
They loved it here....each guy.. eddy merx & pinarrello all campy,sshshhh. good stuff.
Alex here.
www.outdoorvallarta.com


----------

